# WWII carrier decking.



## azdave (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi all,

Does anyone know what size the wood planks were on the surface of the WWII aircraft carries? I have a ton of wood stirring sticks, and wanted to know if I could cut them down and use them. I can only seen to find them in kits with full bases. I just want the wood planks. Scale is 1/48. Photo etching optional.

Thanks...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I've definitely seen aftermarket carrier deck display bases out there (some of them merely printed on paper) in 1/48 and 1/72. One of those would be the perfect guide.

Ah - here's one:
http://www.squadron.com/1-48-True-Details-WWII-US-Carrier-Deck-Section-p/td48900.htm

Actually, if that's 11x17, just count the planks and divide from 17 to get your figure!


----------



## azdave (Dec 3, 2015)

thanks...


----------



## ChicaneS54 (Feb 14, 2016)

Nice.


----------

